# Wow. My betta fish is harassing the snail already..



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I just got a small, maybe half inch sized mystery snail from the store, He is moving around but my betta fish keeps staring at him and following him around. His antennas even touched my betta's face and he didn't nip at them then, but my snail is in his shell and my betta seemed to try to nip at him. I don't want my snail to be constantly harassed but is this just normal since he is new? 

My fish doesnt follow him around constantly but does stop and watch him for a few seconds here and there. He doesnt flare or ram him but seems more scared/curious.
My snail is scared now cause of my mean betta! =(
Will he stop follwing him and get used to him or should I just bag the idea and bring the snail back, I dont want him to get hurt.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a mystery snail too. I put him in with my female betta but it didn't work out because she stole his food and constantly kept him in his place. Haha
He would only come out a little bit and inch over the gravel hidden so she wouldn't get too close. It was almost as if he figured out that if he moved slowly she would not notice. 
I gave him his own 2.5 gallon home (with an airstone) and he comes out antennas and all and seems quite happy!


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

BlueHaven said:


> I have a mystery snail too. I put him in with my female betta but it didn't work out because she stole his food and constantly kept him in his place. Haha
> He would only come out a little bit and inch over the gravel hidden so she wouldn't get too close. It was almost as if he figured out that if he moved slowly she would not notice.
> I gave him his own 2.5 gallon home (with an airstone) and he comes out antennas and all and seems quite happy!


He's been climbing all around the tanks and on the plants, if the betta gets close he hid in his shell for a little. I think they are gonna be okay together, my fish is just a brat =P


----------



## Andrewsmama (May 3, 2011)

I have 2 mystery snails in with my male betta and he ATE their antennae!! The pet store people said the snails were fine to add with the betta. I feel sick about it - the snails were so amazing with their long antennae and now they just look kind of pathetic. I'm fairly new to fish. Obviously, the damage is done, but are the snails going to be okay without the antennae? What should I do here?


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like your snail will be ok. I think your betta is just curious. Mine does about the same thing. He swims around the snail. Never hits him or anything. At worst, my snail gets annoyed and hides in the castle. I wouldn't worry about it until you see something bad happen. Perhaps I'm being too easy going though?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My one fish Blaze ripped off some scales on his head trying to get at the one mystery snail in his tank..I had to move the little snail into my other 10 gallon.


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

So, the very next day after responding to this thread, my betta decides to haul back and just bust my snail right in the side. full on head butt! my snail hid inside his shell and hasn't really come out much since the attack this morning. my betta, on the other hand, has been swimming around the snail ALL DAY. he is currently laying on the gravel next to him. he's not trying to nip or ram him anymore. just wants to be next to him. what weirdos!


----------

